# fishtank stand



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2014)

Has anyone made one before?
I just bought a 40 gallon breeder tank. It has the same footprint as a 50-60 gal tank, but shorter in height. It was on sale for $1 a gallon! I'm thinking of using 2x3 or 2x4 for the frame. Or maybe both. 
It'll be few weeks before I can start on the build. (I'm cleaning out my shop and garage to make room for some new to me cabinets that I reclaimed from a demo job.) 
So if you have pix, ideas, or tips for it, I'm interested in what you have....

Thanx!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jul 4, 2014)

I will see if I can find a few pics for you, personally I use plywood (dimensional stability) on the smaller tanks
google it and you will find lots of great pics, there are also some good fish forums with tutorials

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2014)

Been googling for a lil while now....nuthin special has caught my eye....


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jul 4, 2014)

It won't let me post a link but google "reef central" and search the forums for stands, they have plans and material lists to build a basic structure and then you can skin it and trim it to your liking

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2014)

thank you sir....looks interesting over there. i just signed up and used you as my referral. you are mrfish55 over there, right? :cool2:


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2014)

My best advice... coming from someone who had 15 tanks set up in a basement fishroom at one point... build the tank at eye level, so that your armpit is just above the top of the tank. I did this on my 40 breeder reef tank and it worked out awesome. Had room underneat for a 20 long sump and a 20 long refugium on top. 

http://i1005.Rule #2/albums/af175/mfdrookie516/New%20Album/IMG_9225.jpg

http://i1005.Rule #2/albums/af175/mfdrookie516/New%20Album/IMG_9248.jpg

http://i1005.Rule #2/albums/af175/mfdrookie516/New%20Album/IMG_9245.jpg

http://i1005.Rule #2/albums/af175/mfdrookie516/New%20Album/IMG_0042.jpg


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2014)

What are the tanks under neath for? I see a bunch of them on the pictures on google. Is it just for salt water tanks or fresh? 

If I made it at eye level it would be over 6' tall....I think 4' would be optimum. The grand kid and my wife are shorties....LOL


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2014)

It worked out perfect for me. The top of the tank as 66" or so. I had a stool for my son to stand on. Rather than looking down at the corals and fish, we looked at them.

The tank in the middle is the refugium, where I grew macro algae. The bottom tank is the sump where I kept rock rubble, the skimmer, and the return pump. The overflow was split to flow about 1/3 to the refugium (which drained in to the sump), and 2/3 to the sump. 

On a fresh tank, you wouldn't do that setup (which was about $3k). Prior to my reef tank obsession, I had a high tech planted 40 breeder that had pressurized co2 with a pH controller and automatic fertilizer dosing.

One thing I'd highly suggest is researching the fish you want prior to buying them. It's surprising what a fish store will tell you to make a sale. Also, read up on the nitrogen cycle (I'm just assuming you aren't familiar with aquariums), which will take a couple weeks of running an empty tank and monitoring ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have absolutly no exp with tanks, or fish other than the 10 g goldfish tank...and a few gold fish. i am familiar with the cycling of the water first though. i got a buddy on mossbergowners who has african cichlids. i like them...nice n colorful...and some of them are predators. That's what I want...carnivore fish....


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2014)

I had a 150g African tank. Definitely cool fish. Biggest issue is that your tank will be too small for a lot of Africans. Lots and lots of cool fish that are better suited for that tank though. My favorite cichlids are shell dwellers (like multies) or apistogrammas (triple reds mainly).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 5, 2014)

Marc pay close attention to what Jonathan is telling you. I know very little about it but I started to "get a fishtank" one time but as I started my research I realized it was way more involved than I had time for at that time. I hope to get into it one day but a large saltwater aquarium like I want is a serious undertaking. I have never seen the show fish tanks kings but I have wanted to try and catch one. Seen some commercials for it and I bet that show has caused a lot of havoc between spouses lol. 

I'm sure you and yourn are on the same page but I bet a lot of guys have gone out and bought a basic setup and the wife ends up being left with the chores.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2014)

That is where it is going. Centered in that nook. That cabinet came from a rehearsal studio I used to live/work at in early 90's. It's about seen it's last leg...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 5, 2014)

Without trying to hijack this and sound like a know it all or something...

Just a suggestion. Before you set up your tank, take that background off and hold up a black trash bag behind it. Black beats anything IMO. If you like it, get a cheap can of black spray paint at walmart and paint the back. No wrinkles, no tape, no worries... And it looks great. Then again, I preferred the "natural" look so I used sand, live plants, etc. no colorful gravel, no diving signs, etc. everyone has their thang though. I'll shoot you a PM and give you a site where I'm a moderator that has lots of info. I used to be an aquarium nerd lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ha! That's just a display background that came in the tank. LOL.


----------



## NewtoSUP (Jul 15, 2014)

I am glad to see other members here with fish tanks. I personally have a 29 gallon mixed reef that's mainly soft corals and LPS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## calcnerd (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I made mine a couple years back for a 40 gallon breeder tank. Turned out great. Maybe it will give you some ideas. 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 Here is the build:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 7, 2014)

All the fish I get go on the grill.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 7, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> My best advice... coming from someone who had 15 tanks set up in a basement fishroom at one point... build the tank at eye level, so that your armpit is just above the top of the tank. I did this on my 40 breeder reef tank and it worked out awesome. Had room underneat for a 20 long sump and a 20 long refugium on top.



Your eyes are below your armpits!?! I may have found a new target! @Tclem, work with me here and you might be off the hook.

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey. You know what I mean.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 7, 2014)

SENC said:


> Your eyes are below your armpits!?! I may have found a new target! @Tclem, work with me here and you might be off the hook.


You know those Kentucky guys. Kinda funny looking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 7, 2014)

Tclem said:


> You know those Kentucky guys. Kinda funny looking


And here we go...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 7, 2014)

I wonder if they have hair in between their toes too?.. Hmm..


----------



## SENC (Aug 7, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I wonder if they have hair in between their toes too?.. Hmm..


Well, we clearly know what they don't have between the ears!












Eyes! They're somewhere beneath their armpits!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

